# Proshot vs truecoat



## Ebski387 (Sep 5, 2011)

WHat is the difference


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I believe one can be rebuilt and the other cant. Scott has done some great reviews on these. Im too tired to look them up, but Im sure he'll be along sooner or later to tell you the differences.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I believe the pro shot can be rebuilt , and the true coat can't . If I was going to buy one . I would go with the fine finish . 
I like jack's review with the graco trade works 150. Vs the proshot .


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

Woodland said:


> I believe one can be rebuilt and the other cant. Scott has done some great reviews on these. Im too tired to look them up, but Im sure he'll be along sooner or later to tell you the differences.


You are correct. The one thing I have heard is if you send it in to get rebuilt, it will cost you a majority of what you paid for the machine in the first place. If this is true, go with the cheaper one. I have used both and don't see a big difference with latex

On the other hand, I hear the new proshots are much better for oil. I have heard oil ruins the older version. This is coming from my paint manager and rep.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Here are a couple of links,
http://topcoatreview.com/2010/11/30/graco-proshot-options/
http://topcoatreview.com/2010/11/26/graco-proshot-review-2010/
http://topcoatreview.com/2011/08/30/spraying-bm-arborcoat-with-a-graco-proshot-fine-finish/
http://www.jackpauhl.com/2010/04/graco-proshot-cordless-airless-sprayer/
http://www.jackpauhl.com/2010/10/airless-spraying-cords-vs-cordless/

Not much on the truecoat though.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I was just coming here to post a thread I have been eyeing one of these units and would love to know the difference...


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

Rebuilding your proshot takes like 5 mins, I picked the proshot because it had the blue metallic finish vs the plain blue plastic. :thumbup1:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

To the op...

This type of sprayer holds no interest for me if it is corded. I only want this type of sprayer in a cordless. Thats the convenience of it for me. 

Beyond that, the TrueCoat has the RAC (reverse a clean - funny to give it a special name when just about every tip in the world has this feature) tip system which to me looks too much like those dopey old Wagner spray tips. I almost refuse to use it on that priniciple alone. The round tipguard just pretty much blows it for me. 

The tip selection is somewhat limited - I think there are only 4. It would be nice if all of these handhelds were all capable of using the same batch of tips, in the full range of sizes. They are not interchangable, even from the ProShot to the ProShot fine finish. 

And from all I have heard, TrueCoat is not a repackable pump. 

That said, I have never seen one, or even been in the same room as one. In my opinion, it appears to lack many of the features that the Proshots have which would be more likely to appeal to a pro. 

My impression is for people who prefer corded, and are going to use it a couple of times a year, the TrueCoat is probably a good deal.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Anybody notice the Graco ad? They are now a sponsor of PT.


----------



## thorg (Feb 3, 2012)

So why is it that the truecoat is so much more money than the proshot? I just bought a truecoat today and didn't realize until now that it cant be rebuilt. Seems to me that the proshot is better and cheaper.


----------



## right? or right now? (Dec 15, 2011)

thorg said:


> So why is it that the truecoat is so much more money than the proshot? I just bought a truecoat today and didn't realize until now that it cant be rebuilt. Seems to me that the proshot is better and cheaper.


 You got burned, pro shots are more expensive than truecoats. ps also have variable psi settings


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow! I just read this thread for the first time right after I posted in the Pro Shot maintenance post.

It wouldn't surprise me if our supplier burned us on our cordless TrueCoat. Service, and integrity from my suppliers are getting real suspect these days.

Looks like I'll be looking at the Pro Shot. Great feed back PT members.

Thanks!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Tru-coats should cost around $250. They're lighter and more reliable than the battery powered pro shot. They are not rebuildable. Yet for the price, you can get 2 for the price of one pro shot.


----------

